# Nomad Changes on 5/31 - GenieGo Client Updates?



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that Nomad has stopped working? I received an email that they were changing Nomad over to the new GenieGo branding and there was to be updates to the application on the Nomad device and on our iPad and iPhone IOS clients. I've not seen the latter, but the device has stopped working and Nomad can't see the DVRs anymore either. 

I was going to re-download the application, but figured I'd wait to see if this was due to the cutover. Anyone have any ideas?

Thank you!

-Bob


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My GenieGo (formerly Nomad) is working flawlessly


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine is still working as well. I updated my software to version 1.3.080 a couple of weeks ago on my macbook air but the app still is branded as Nomad.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try rebooting your nomad and see if you can ping it. Also 3 blue lights?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Assuming you have 3 blue lights on Nomad, press and hold the red button on the black box for 30 secs. That's a reset. It won't affect any recordings in Nomad. After all 3 blue lights return, re-launch your GenieGo/nomad apps.
> 
> The content should populate.
> 
> BTW. PPV, VOD, and OTA won't show up in the recordings.


The advice above solved the exact same issue for me, rmonio. The red button is under the usb port cover on the front of the unit. Try that or just unplug the nomad/geniego for 30 seconds and plug it back in.


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

I did. But I still cannot see it or any of the DVRs - hence why I was wondering if it was something to do with the iOS client.

I think I will reload the client and see if that addresses it.


----------



## azdave7042 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm having a similiar problem since yesterday as well. My genie-go/nomad will no longer see any of my HR-2X receivers. It only sees my HR-34/Genie. If i do a red button reset of my nomad it will see shows from my other DVR's including Genie but I can't download any shows to it. After about 15 minutes the preparing message goes away and then the nomad only shows the shows from my genie, the shows from my HR-2X receivers are now missing.

If I download a show from the genie to the nomad everything works fine. Is the Genie-go only supposed to work with HR-34/44 receivers now. 

I've rebooted all my DVR's, the nomad several times. The 30 second red button reset on the nomad seems to bring the programs from my HR-2x boxes back, but only temporarily. Eventually (after about 15 mins) they disappear again.

Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

it could be that your HR2x is dropping from your network . How is this receiver connected to the internet?


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

my receivers are not dropping. I can use the normal iOS clients from my iPad and iPhone and see them fine. My Nomad never gets off the 'loading content" phase anymore...

Should I reload the software?


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

I solved the problem. 

Apparently there is a need to delete and reload the iOS client from the appstore in order to get the newest release of the GenieGo app (rebranded Nomad). 

Would have been better if they had just released a new client or told you that you had to download the new client instead.

oh well.. it works again. Thanks!


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

My IOS also stopped loading. When I disabled the network, I could see my programs were still on IOS, but nomad was not working with IOS. I checked with my PC and nomad was working fine. 

I'll wait until I'm back home before I upgrade. I don't want to lose my programs. I agree a warning would be very helpful.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I just looked in the IOS App Store, and I don't see a new version?


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

There isn't, Ken. I deleted and re-downloaded it. That was what I was referring to as I would preferred if they had set it as either an update or a fresh version with different logo, etc, that denoted a different version.

The email from DirecTV said:





So I guess that was a subtle comment that you need to update the App - which in this case meant to download a fresh copy.

Still not a good way to go about doing this overall.

-Bob


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My app still seems to be working on my Ipad without having to reload it.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

About a week before Memorial Day, my Nomad stopped working--couldn't find any recorded content.
Reset the unit--no change.
Deleted and reinstalled the app from the App store, and that did the trick.
If you're doing this for an iPad, remember to search for an iPhone app.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Last I checked, my iPad app was still branded "nomad" and was still operating properly. However, I do plan to uninstall and re-install on iOS devices tonight.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

It's still branded as nomad on iOS.


----------

